# Midi/mini Lathe



## woodtickgreg (Dec 15, 2013)

I search craigslist all the time for tools and machinery, it's an addiction I think. Anyway I saw a jet mini lathe for a decent price, it wasn't variable speed but it was fairly cheap. I thought why not? So I emailed the seller to inquire about it as he left no phone number. Anyway when he did get back with me he said he sold it. So this got me thinking about what is out there new verses used, saw a rikon mini for 300 bucks, like the one wood craft carries. Well if I'm going to pay that I would be better off just saving up and buying new? So I start looking at whats out there and I am not real happy, jet has new lathes but they are heavier and very pricey. I won't touch a delta, There is a model of jet that is multi speed and is considered an old model now that maybe will be clearanced out but it is still over $400. Don't know much about the grizzly mini's? And this brings me to psi or penn state industries. I like the variable speed 10" but it has had mixed reviews, some have had trouble with them right out of the box, and some have had them for years and love them. My reasons for thinking about getting a mini is it would be nice to set one up and dedicate it for pens and not have to mess with my big lathe, If I can get one cheap enough. New like $300 to $350 ish, the psi kinda fits the order, and used around $200 to $250 ish or less. The reason I dissed the jets for weight is because when I am not using the lathe I would stow it under a bench. The new jets are very nice though if that was going to be your main lathe, and then the mass would be a bonus. Did I mention that they are pricey?
P.S. I saw a couple of performax 16/32 drum sanders on cl but they are out of my price range $800 to $1000. But man one of those would be nice! But where would I put it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 15, 2013)

Greg, while looking at Rikon, Grizzly and PSI you could consider looking at HF's 10X18 wood lathe for less and probably made by same company in China. I have that HF lathe going on 2 years now with no problems and I make pens, bottle stoppers, peppermills and up to 8" bowls on it. I got it new with 20% off coupon for about 157 and 2 year replacement plan which I need to renew in a week or 2. Might be worth comparing spec's between them as well as prices. I am only a HF customer.

Ray

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 15, 2013)

Greg-I bought my 16/32 new for about 700. I do not know how I got along without it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD (Dec 15, 2013)

I've got an old Rikon midi, and it's served me well. For pens, the variable speed is not much of an issue the way I turn them. The belt change takes about 10 seconds on the Rikon after you do it a time or two. If you were closer, I'd make you a heck of a deal on my old Rikon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 15, 2013)

DKMD said:


> I've got an old Rikon midi, and it's served me well. For pens, the variable speed is not much of an issue the way I turn them. The belt change takes about 10 seconds on the Rikon after you do it a time or two. If you were closer, I'd make you a heck of a deal on my old Rikon.


I am still considering a used rikon here. I think I'll email him in the morning if he still has it up and exchange phone numbers and take it from there.
Besides I talked to a gal I have known for a long time at the local wood craft and she said she never even changes the speeds anymore for pens, just picks a good all around speed and runs it for the whole process.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 15, 2013)

David, your only in Oklahoma, Bring it on up! LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 15, 2013)

I have a Rikon mini as well and have no complaints .........and like Doc says its easy to change the speeds with the belt .


----------



## Tim Carter (Dec 16, 2013)

I've bought, reconditioned and sold a number of lathes. I've found a number of Jet and Delta mini lathes on craigslist for $150-$200, some with tools. These are the 10 x 12 models with 6 speeds not the new ones. I recently missed out on a Jet mini with the Jet stand, a full set of good HSS tools and a Nova chuck for $350.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Dec 16, 2013)

One of the woodworking stores flyer
Had the small Nova lathe on sale with a chuck for a real good price.
It was Rockler or Woodcraft

Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 16, 2013)

I know you said no to Delta but I replaced my Chinese Mini with a Delta Midi with variable speed and after about 2000 items turned on it have absolutely no complaints. I like the ability to change speed with the twist of a knob but maybe that's just me enjoying a luxury, I could probably live with a step pulley system if it was my only option.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Dec 16, 2013)

I looked on both web sites maybe it was a black friday deal. Does not seem like i was that long ago but it may have been.

Dave


----------



## davebug (Dec 16, 2013)

I have a rikon midi that I love as well, I got mine from highland woodworking when they had it on sale a while back. They have a model on sale again, I think it might always be on sale but what ever they have the cheapest price... My only complaint would be they changed the color to blue where as the old ones are green and green is my favorite color. I think it should come out to $357 shipped no sales tax http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/rikon12minilathe.aspx.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 16, 2013)

I appears Delta is sorting out it's problems. I know Kevin got his parts and I got mine.


----------



## Final Strut (Dec 16, 2013)

I have Rikon 70-050vs. I bought it couple years back when it was on sale. I signed up for the amazon prime free trial and got free 2 day shipping on it. I really like the lathe, so much that about 6 months later I came across a 70-100 on CL listed for 250 and I jumped on it. I ended up giving the guy 2 bills for the lathe that was less than a year old (he turned about 8' of pine 2x2 into musky lures) and a full set of Benjamin's Best tools that were bought with the lathe. I have since recommended Rikon to several people and will continue. I would not pay 300 for a used Rikon mini but 250 or less for a good used one would be a pretty good deal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 16, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> I appears Delta is sorting out it's problems. I know Kevin got his parts and I got mine.


That's one of the reasons I was avoiding the delta, the other is the cost. I'm trying to do this on the cheap due to budget. The guy on cl with the used rikon has not answered my emails and leaves no phone number. If something decent used doesn't turn up I'll just keep saving my pennies.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 16, 2013)

Final Strut said:


> I have Rikon 70-050vs. I bought it couple years back when it was on sale. I signed up for the amazon prime free trial and got free 2 day shipping on it. I really like the lathe, so much that about 6 months later I came across a 70-100 on CL listed for 250 and I jumped on it. I ended up giving the guy 2 bills for the lathe that was less than a year old (he turned about 8' of pine 2x2 into musky lures) and a full set of Benjamin's Best tools that were bought with the lathe. I have since recommended Rikon to several people and will continue. I would not pay 300 for a used Rikon mini but 250 or less for a good used one would be a pretty good deal.


I was going to offer 200 and see where that gets me, comes with a set of pen chisels that I could really care less about, but maybe I could sell them to someone who could use them. I still have not gotten a phone call or email returned yet. Could be bogus or he sold it and has not removed the posting.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 24, 2013)

I have sent 3 emails to this poster and have not gotten a response, it must be bogus. So I have been looking still. I wouldn't mind finding a good used mini at a lower than new price. If I was to buy a new one it would probably come down to a good sale price. I like many of them. psi, rikon, jet, woodtek, etc. And while I have been searching I think I have decided what my next full size lathe will be. I really like the new Nova dvr 2024. It just has so many features that I want in a lathe. Swiveling head stock, variable speed.....up to 5000 rpm! expandable with bed extensions, no belts to change, and a fairly compact foot print. It is a bit pricey but no where near a robust ab. I really like the swivel head, my pos delta has that and I really like that feature, easier on the back and it gives me a great view of the work.
Anyway I am still kinda looking for a mini lathe just for pens. I got lots of time to look, I'm in no hurry. Maybe after Christmas there might be a good sale on one. Jet may close out there belt drive mini as they have new models now????
I just can't do the harbor freight mini with it's plastic pullys.......I dunno.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 24, 2013)

My midi is a step pulley and I can change the speed in just a few seconds. After you do it enough you don't even think about it just comes automatic. But no doubt a variable speed is much better. When I watched Dane turn some things and saw his PM in operation, I felt like a Pinto driver drooling over a Veyron. That PM was awesome.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 24, 2013)

Kevin said:


> My midi is a step pulley and I can change the speed in just a few seconds. After you do it enough you don't even think about it just comes automatic. But no doubt a variable speed is much better. When I watched Dane turn some things and saw his PM in operation, I felt like a Pinto driver drooling over a Veyron. That PM was awesome.


I agree with you Kevin, for the mini I really don't think it's that big of a deal either way, especially since I will just be using it for pens. But when I upgrade my full size, Variable is a must! And reverse too. I used to really drool over the pm, and I kinda liked the 1642 2hp jet as a less expensive alternative. But now I am really liking the nova dvr 2024 for the money, I especially like the swivel head stock. If you have ever used a swivel head stock you will not want to go back, I suppose the lathes that can slide the head stock to the end of the bed have their place too. But another big selling feature of the dvr to me is the direct drive motor, no belts, and over 2 hp of digital controlled power on 220v. Geeze, I sound like one of their salesman. LOL. But anyway, a mini first, then the full size up grade........someday. It's still a lot of money for a hobby even if your passionate about it.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 24, 2013)

The guy on the used rikon mini finally got back to me, claims all the emails went to his spam.....sound like a bs excuse to me. Why don't these posters on cl just list there phone number? Why complicate things, isn't life complicated enough? Rant off.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 24, 2013)

Pretty sure Dnae's PM has a swivel head and DD motor. I've heard good things about the Jet also, and imagine it is not as expensive as the PM.


----------



## Bean_counter (Dec 24, 2013)

Greg I have the psi turn crafter and have absolutely no complaints. It's variable speed and I have the extension bed. I will upgrade later on but just to a bigger lathe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 24, 2013)

Bean_counter said:


> Greg I have the psi turn crafter and have absolutely no complaints. It's variable speed and I have the extension bed. I will upgrade later on but just to a bigger lathe.


I think the psi is the best bang for the buck in a variable speed mini, if I buy new I am seriously considering the 10"


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 24, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Pretty sure Dnae's PM has a swivel head and DD motor. I've heard good things about the Jet also, and imagine it is not as expensive as the PM.


I don't think they swivel, but they do slide to the end of the bed for of the bed oversize turning. Just another way to do it. The pm also has a belt. Nova or techna tool is the only direct drive lathe on the market that I know of, it is what makes them unique.


----------



## Bean_counter (Dec 24, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> I think the psi is the best bang for the buck in a variable speed mini, if I buy new I am seriously considering the 10"



Greg mine is the 10" one. Make sure to look at amazon first, I believe there's is a bit cheaper than ordering direct from psi. Also faster shipping. Like i said mine is variable speed and also has 3 pulleys so you can adjust the speed slower or faster as well...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 28, 2013)

I have done a lot of research on the various mini lathes that are out there and I am leaning very heavily towards the 10" variable from psi. I have been looking for used, no luck, waiting for a sale, no luck. So if I buy new it's the psi, maybe after the new year. I'll just order it from amazon as the shipping is included.


----------



## ghost1066 (Dec 29, 2013)

Getting in late here but if I could have gotten a midi I would have but I turn on a HF 10" x 18" mini. I have turned no telling how many things on it and it is still chugging along. I caught it on sale and then had a 20% off coupon so it was under $100 instead of $200. I have turned on a Jet mini and a Rikon and they all worked about the same. I am wanting to upgrade to a midi now if I ever have the $. Amazon has the best deals I have found while I looked at new midis and with the free shipping it is hard to beat.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 29, 2013)

Hey guys, if you want a good deal on a lathe just wait until I buy one and then they will all go on sale the day after I buy one! LOL. I have been saving my pennies for awhile and decided for this purchase I do not want to just settle for one. I am tired of fooling around with craigslist and all the people that will not leave a phone number or return an email with a phone call or at all. I probably won't buy another one of these so I think I should just get what I want. This is going to be a second lathe and not my main full size lathe, it will be set up just for pen turning. When it comes time to upgrade my main lathe I will torture myself the same way, I am already looking at those as well. So for now I think the psi is the best bang for the buck, if that is the one I choose I will let you all know and follow it up with a review as well. I will make my decision after the first of the year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 29, 2013)

There is a varible speed delta on craigslist here. http://lewiston.craigslist.org/tls/4223715558.html or http://pullman.craigslist.org/tls/4244530275.html or http://kpr.craigslist.org/tls/4218623094.html


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 29, 2013)

http://pullman.craigslist.org/tls/4244530275.html
This is the lathe I have and use now, it was my first lathe and I will be upgrading it later. The mini will be a second lathe. That old oliver looks cool though. When I upgrade my main lathe I want to upgrade to something modern.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 29, 2013)

I just got back from wood craft and buying carbide inserts for the tools I make, they didn't have any stellar deals on lathes.
Then I went to rockler just for giggles, saw the new jet midi lathe, man that thing is a beast! But $700 to $800. Not me thanks, not for a mini/midi. They had the old style jet mini 10" variable speed still, 1 left and a floor model. reg $579 clearance priced at $399, but a display model, none new in a box, I almost bought it but had second thoughts. The psi is 3/4 hp versus the jets 1/2hp and no read out of the speed or rpm. I think I will still stick with the psi.


----------



## DKMD (Dec 30, 2013)

Just got an email from Highland woodworking with the Rikon midi on sale for $299 plus a 'shipping surcharge'. Just throwing it out there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut (Dec 30, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Just got an email from Highland woodworking with the Rikon midi on sale for $299 plus a 'shipping surcharge'. Just throwing it out there.


That is pprobably about the best price a guy will find on the rikon. If i was looking I would pull the trigger on it. But that is me and i am kind of partial to my rikons

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 2, 2014)

Hey Greg, I just saw Woodcraft has the Nova 1624 on sale and a 2 day sale coming up for 15% off Jet tools, just to add to your dilemma....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 2, 2014)

Yup, I saw that, ha ha. It's not what I am looking for right now, I am really wanting a mini. When I do upgrade my full size lathe I think I am liking the nova 2024 with a bed extension. Lets see if they ever put that on sale.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jan 3, 2014)

Greg,
I've got a G0657 10" swing variable speed that I'd make you a heck of a deal on but I live farther from you than Keller. My son lives in Indiana, still a good distance from you but, if you are interested, the next time he comes down, I'll send it back with him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks for the offer Dane! I'm not really sure what I am going to do, I am in no hurry, still searching craigslist locally and will probably go with the psi if I buy new. But thank you very much for the offer.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jan 3, 2014)

You bet. It was only used for about a year before the PM "mysteriously" appeared in the shop. Good luck on your search!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

